# DeniseM the Grinch



## DeniseM (Dec 16, 2009)

*Boys and girls....things have been a bit testy around here lately, so this is the new me:*







*Please stay on-topic and attack the issues, not each other, or DeniseM the Grinch will delete your posts and close the thread.

Remember, you can always use the "Ignore" feature if there are posters that you would prefer not to "see." 

If you wish to ignore someone simply:

1) click on their user name, 
2) select "view public profile" from the drop down menu 
3) click on "add (user) to your ignore list"​
You will no longer see their posts, and they will not be able to send you private messages.

If you feel a post is out of compliance, please don't post that in the thread - instead,  click on the red triangle at the bottom of the box under the poster's name and report the post.
*

*Thanks!
Her Grinchiness*


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Dec 16, 2009)

Denise, you should have also mentioned that nobody can ignore you even if they try!

:hysterical: 

Just kidding! I like the issues that you raise.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 16, 2009)

Don't forget who you're messin' with, buster!


----------



## ownsmany (Dec 17, 2009)

wow,  haven't been on the board too much lately.  Don't know what I missed.  Don't mess with Denise or each other.  Tug is a great resource for us all.  Happy Holidays to all my tug friends.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 17, 2009)

Now I'm wondering if I said anything bad!:ignore: 

Nope, I don't think so


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 17, 2009)

The Grinch is one of my favorite Xmas tales - esp the Jim Carey version. My nephews love it also.  Their second favorite movie is Reign of Fire, whose starring villian is a very large dragon.

Happy Holidays to All - esp to all our helpful moderators. And particularly Ms. Grinch.


----------



## l2trade (Dec 17, 2009)

I didn't know about the Ignore feature.  Now I'm thinking nobody ever reads anything I write here.  I must be on everyone's ignore list.  You are probably not even reading this now.  Oh no!  LOL

Good reminder Denise.  I agree our posts should be on-topic and we should attack the issues, not each other.  Thanks!


----------



## 1950bing (Dec 17, 2009)

Shoot, you brushed your teeth.


----------



## Maui_ed (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you, Denise.  I joined this group hoping to learn more about timesharing and vacation travel in general.  For the most part, that is working out very well as there are lots of very well informed people contributing to the forums.  However, it is getting harder and harder to sift through all of the invective to find the worthwhile stuff.  I believe it is detracting from what is otherwise a very valuable resource.  Perhaps your "teacher's voice" will help restore some decorum.


----------



## Joshadelic (Dec 17, 2009)

I like the new look!!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 17, 2009)

Denise - I'm always pleased to know that when you're not grinching, you're more like this:


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 17, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Denise - I'm always pleased to know that when you're not grinching, you're more like this:




Except I wear PANTS!  :rofl:


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 17, 2009)

Merry Christmas to the Grinch in the blue pants!!!

You are so funny


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 17, 2009)

You're a mean one, Mrs. Grinch.
You really are a heel.
You're as cuddly as a cactus,
You're as charming as an eel.
Mrs. Grinch.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 17, 2009)

CeeWoo said:


> You're a mean one, Mrs. Grinch.
> You really are a heel.
> You're as cuddly as a cactus,
> You're as charming as an eel.
> Mrs. Grinch.



And don't you forget it!  :annoyed:


----------



## Garnet (Dec 17, 2009)

*Fashonista Grinch!*

You coordinate well with your flip flops.


----------



## califgal (Dec 17, 2009)

"Her Grinchiness" you do a fantastic job!


----------



## Troopers (Dec 17, 2009)

Happy Holidays Grinch.  Thanks for all your help and putting up with me.


----------

